# Level 5 Question?



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I have a large house almost ready for drywall, builder wanted level 5 finish. This house is full of finished storage space, closets, Hvac, mech rooms, elevator shaft, etc.....in doing level 5 what areas generally get level 5 finish and what areas are do not. want to get this all settled before I actually start job and get something in writing as to waht areas they want done....builder said all walls and ceiliings but that's not reasonable


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

That really depends upon you, but also what he is up charging you per sf. I build high end so I normally do level 5 on the 1st and 2nd floor and sometimes the basement too, but most builders in my area don't do it at all or only do it in the public rooms and maybe the master.


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

Superchief said:


> That really depends upon you, but also what he is up charging you per sf. I build high end so I normally do level 5 on the 1st and 2nd floor and sometimes the basement too, but most builders in my area don't do it at all or only do it in the public rooms and maybe the master.


I should have added I never do garage, mech rooms etc. to level 5 and elevator shafts normally get the minimum for fire code unless you can see the shaft (glass). If master bed/bath are level 5 then I do the master closet as well.


----------

